# Transport help needed from Bristol to Oldham



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation: RodentRefuge
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request? Yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? Yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport? the rescue
Is Liability Insurance in place? Not sure you would have to check with your own insurance companies
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal? Handover form and Mirco chip details
Are fuel costs are available? Sadly No

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed: gerbil
Name(s): Crinkle
Sex: Male
Age(s): about 1 yr old
Colours: black / white
Neutered: no
Vaccinated: n/a
Any known medical issues: none
Temperament: friendly, used to being handled
Any known behavioural Issues: none
Any other information: comes with gerbilarium

Reason for rehoming: he is now on his own and we would like to find him a place with a mate or soemone who can spend more time with him

Map route: BS9, UK to Oldham, UK - Google Maps

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode BS9
Location End: County & Postcode Oldham Lancs

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs

If you think you can help please email us at [email protected] or answer the thread on our site by clicking the following link
View topic - Transport run from Bristol to Oldham • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I am driving to Bristol tomorrow, picking up boyfriend and then going on to Burton on Trent. I would be in Burton around lunch time. I am staying there over night but cannot keep him there as the inlaws are pet phobic! 

If someone can help from Burton onwards I am happy to do the first leg!


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

My geography is shocking, which direction is needed from Bristol? I know that Emzybabe has offered to help if needed tomorrow but if that's not possible I could probably help for part of the journey...if someone could give me a vague pointer, M5/M4?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> I am driving to Bristol tomorrow, picking up boyfriend and then going on to Burton on Trent. I would be in Burton around lunch time. I am staying there over night but cannot keep him there as the inlaws are pet phobic!
> 
> If someone can help from Burton onwards I am happy to do the first leg!


Hi thank you for your lovely offer but we have had no other offers for this so doesn't look like we are going to find any one in time for 2morrow


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

swatton42 said:


> My geography is shocking, which direction is needed from Bristol? I know that Emzybabe has offered to help if needed tomorrow but if that's not possible I could probably help for part of the journey...if someone could give me a vague pointer, M5/M4?


If we were trying for tomorrow we would need someone from Burton on Trent in Staffordshire down to Bristol.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Replied on other thread...but can help from (hopefully) nearer to Manchester than Burton tomorrow...up to Oldham. Or next Sunday I am heading up from Peterborough?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you  will pm you transport template and then be in touch if we can sort the rest of the route for next weekend


----------

